
Dataset of datasets shows no warming this millennium - jstalin
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2014/03/31/dataset-of-datasets-shows-no-warming-this-millennium/
======
jellicle
What the article is doing is this:

[http://oi42.tinypic.com/1z2d9o6.jpg](http://oi42.tinypic.com/1z2d9o6.jpg)

If you cherry-pick your time periods, you can lie to people about the overall
data while making individual statements that are each true or sort of close to
true.

"no temperature change from 1970 to 1975!"

"no temperature change from 1980 to 1985!"

And so on. Articles like this should be deleted from Hacker News, along with
the users that post them.

~~~
glasz
censorship to protect sheeple who can't see through shit? sounds great.

------
TrainedMonkey
You can't measure global warming on 10 year scale. There are a multitude of
other factors such as sol's 11 years cycle and Earth wobble that can
counteract global warming or manifest a cooling down trend over short time
intervals.

~~~
glasz
oh dear. are you crazy? you can't just put arguments out there which are
detriment to the entite global warming industry. i mean, jobs! and people are
running in circles so neatly. don't destroy the status quo!

------
phillmv
Few things depress me more than climate denialists. They're the real life
equivalent of [http://gunshowcomic.com/648](http://gunshowcomic.com/648)

~~~
glasz
i'm not a us citizen but i can't see how this stupid comic about another issue
relates to global warming other than for populist propaganda.

another 2 cents: let's distinguish global warming and climate change. the two
relate like temperature and co2 do.

~~~
coffeedan
You've got to be joking. You don't see how a comic about a character denying
the increasing heat surrounding her relates to people in the real world
denying global warming exists?

~~~
glasz
the world has yet to see evidence that warming or cooling is NOT a "feature"
of the ever natural climate change.

~~~
coffeedan
that's great, but what's the "other issue" that you say the comic is about, if
it's not about global warming (proven or not)?

------
CanSpice
For more information about Christopher Monckton, the author of this article,
please see [http://www.desmogblog.com/christopher-
monckton](http://www.desmogblog.com/christopher-monckton) and
[http://www.skepticalscience.com/Monckton_Myths_blog.htm](http://www.skepticalscience.com/Monckton_Myths_blog.htm)

He's a well-known climate change denier whose views and writings have been
widely debunked.

~~~
glasz
wrong. he's sceptical of anthropologic warming.

> whose views and writings have been widely debunked.

by whom - the ipcc?

